# More from lettuce lake ,Fla



## Kadiddlehopper (Feb 3, 2017)

DSC_7124 by Clyde Hopper, on Flickr



DSC_7085 by Clyde Hopper, on Flickr



DSC_7079 by Clyde Hopper, on Flickr


----------



## GAJoe (Feb 3, 2017)

Nice images!


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 3, 2017)

More great captures!  Awesome trip.


----------



## rip18 (Feb 4, 2017)

Looks like some cool captures!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Feb 4, 2017)

GAJoe said:


> Nice images!


Thank you Joe


wvdawg said:


> More great captures!  Awesome trip.


Thanks Mr.D


rip18 said:


> Looks like some cool captures!


Thanks Robert ,The place was full of people and the critters weren't all that skittish .Saw a wood stork,( photos not good enough to post) and white cranes (mating  plumage )   needed much more time!


----------



## rip18 (Feb 5, 2017)

Kadiddlehopper said:


> Thanks Robert ,The place was full of people and the critters weren't all that skittish .Saw a wood stork,( photos not good enough to post) and white cranes (mating  plumage )   needed much more time!



Yep, if you can find habituated critters, wildlife photography gets much easier!  Sadly, it seems there is NEVER enough time...


----------

